# The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins (Children's Fiction) - A sequel



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I HOPE YOU ENJOY READING ABOUT CHARLIE CHUMPKINS IN THIS SEQUEL...​


*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *$1.49*

*Suitable for readers aged 7 - 12*​
*Charlie Chumpkins, Sam's miniature friend, has now settled very well into the big world, yet wherever he finds himself he seems to meet with adventures. From being delivered with a pizza, to surfing on a ray, to getting into a tizz at the hospital, he manages to emerge unscathed every time. But what happens when he is carried off by a magpie or lost in deep snow? And, when Sam himself is in trouble, of what use can such a tiny friend such as Charlie actually be?
*

This is a sequel to *Mr Charlie Chumpkins*.​
_*~Nine children's books by Helen Laycock are available. Check out the other threads.~*_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*After hiding my little friend, Charlie, for so long, my secret had been suddenly revealed, and in front of so many people.

A while back, I had discovered Charlie Chumpkins living under my bed. That was a shock, I can tell you. He had been there for some time, using my old garage as a home. He was a tiny, old-fashioned little man with a fascinating story to tell and over time we had become great friends. Charlie had managed to get himself into so many scrapes, but, together, we'd managed to get him out of them. Over time I had provided him with a fully furnished dolls' house and I had helped him fulfil his dream to 'see the world', well, my little world anyway, which, to Charlie, was enormous.

But in all that time no one had known about him. And that was just the way Charlie had wanted it. *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* (U.K.) *£1.02*
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* (U.S.) *$1.49*

*He's still tiny - and still in loads of trouble...*

*This is a sequel to* *Mr Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*
*Mr Charlie Chumpkins* *$1.49*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *$1.49*

*This is a sequel to:*

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*
*Mr Charlie Chumpkins* *$1.49*​
*Charlie Chumpkins, Sam's miniature friend, has now settled very well into the big world, yet wherever he finds himself he seems to meet with adventures. From being delivered with a pizza, to surfing on a ray, to getting into a tizz at the hospital, he manages to emerge unscathed every time. But what happens when he is carried off by a magpie or lost in deep snow? And, when Sam himself is in trouble, of what use can such a tiny friend such as Charlie actually be?
*

*Big stories. A tiny person. A tiny price.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*

*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *$1.49*

*[size=12pt]A sequel to* [/size]



*Mr Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*
*Mr Charlie Chumpkins[* *$1.49*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins [size=14pt](The Sequel)[/size]* *£1.02*

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins (Book1)* *£1.02*​
*Buy both books for* *£2.04*

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins (The Sequel)* *$1.49*

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins (Book 1)* *$1.49*​
*Buy both books for* *$2.98*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *$1.49*​
*[size=14pt]Just how much trouble can you get into when you're just the size of a thumb?

Lots!!*​
~This is a sequel to *Mr Charlie Chumpkins*​
*Click on any of the book covers below to look at other children's books by Helen Laycock. The full range can be seen on the Author Page, accessed by clicking 'Website'.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*If you've read * *£1.02/$1.49*, *then you're sure to want to know what happens next in * *£1.02/$1.49*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

The sequel to  *Mr Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02/$1/49*:

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*​ *£1.02/$1.49*​
*Buy both books for £2.04/$2.98*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Yesterday:*  *Today, the sequel:* ​
*Follow the exploits and adventures of Charlie Chumpkins, a tiny man in an enormous world.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here are the chapter titles for **[size=16pt]The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*[/size]

*I wonder if you can guess what happens to miniature Charlie in each case?
*​
*Eruption
Pest Control
For Pete's Sake!
Aquabatics
Toys for the Boys
Bending Over Backwards
Groomed
Spinning
One for Sorrow
In a Flash
A Sticky Situation
Winging It
*​
*£1.02*​
*This is the sequel to **Mr Charlie Chumpkins*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins [size=14pt](The Sequel)[/size]* *£1.02*

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins (Book1)* *£1.02*​
*Buy both books for* *£2.04*

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins (The Sequel)* *$1.49*

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins (Book 1)* *$1.49*​
*Buy both books for* *$2.98*


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

Your Charlie Chumpkins story sounds fun! Grandma's groovy.

I look forward to reading all of it, and the sequels.  (Big kid at heart).

Great cover designs, by the way.

Good luck with your books.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thank you, Saffron!

Yes, Grandma is quite a character, but it's her cat, Zimbo, that's the one to watch out for!*

*'Grandma's cat was the most evil cat I had ever come across, jet black, just like a witch's cat, with claws like razor blades.' *

*When Grandma arrives for her visit, no one expects the cat to come too. Zimbo normally stays with her neighbour:*

*'Ah, Rose,' she trilled, throwing her arms wide apart as Mum went towards her. Grandma kissed everyone on the lips. I hoped the lipstick would be all gone before she got to me. 'I have been so looking forward to this.' She looked past Mum, focussed on the post at the bottom of the stair banister and smiled broadly. 'Ah, my lovely grandson. Come and give your old grandma a kiss.' Her teeth clicked as she spoke.

'Here I am, Grandma,' I said, startling her as I came from the other direction. She threw her arms around me and her lips dive-bombed towards me.

'Oooh, how you've grown. Hasn't he grown, Rose?' Mum smiled and nodded.

Dad was still on the doorstep, partly hidden behind Grandma's bags and partly by Grandma herself as she blocked his way. There suddenly came a huge miaow from his direction. Mum and I looked at him and he held up a wicker basket shaped like a bee hive. He gave it a nod. 'Zimbo's come. Mrs Hodgson's in hospital.'

Oh no, the evil cat.*

*I love your cover design for 'Far Out'. Is that one of the characters on the front?*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

The sequel to  *Mr Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02/$1/49*:

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*​ *£1.02/$1.49*​
*Buy both books for £2.04/$2.98*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*If you've read:*  *then you're sure to want to find out what happens next in:* ​
*Follow the exploits and adventures of Charlie Chumpkins, a tiny man in an enormous world.*​
*Only £1.02/ $1.49*​ _*A tiny price, too!*_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *$1.49*​
*Just how much trouble can you get into when you're just the size of a thumb?

Lots!!*​

[size=14pt]~This is a sequel to​*Mr Charlie Chumpkins*​
*Click on any of the book covers below to look at other children's books by Helen Laycock. The full range can be seen on the Author Page, accessed by clicking 'Website'.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins [size=14pt](The Sequel)[/size]* *£1.02*

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins (Book1)* *£1.02*​
*Buy both books for* *£2.04*

​
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins (The Sequel)* *$1.49*

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins (Book 1)* *$1.49*​
*Buy both books for* *$2.98*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *£1.02*
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* *$1.49*​


*Suitable for readers aged 7 - 12*​
*Charlie Chumpkins, Sam's miniature friend, has now settled very well into the big world, yet wherever he finds himself he seems to meet with adventures. From being delivered with a pizza, to surfing on a ray, to getting into a tizz at the hospital, he manages to emerge unscathed every time. But what happens when he is carried off by a magpie or lost in deep snow? And, when Sam himself is in trouble, of what use can such a tiny friend such as Charlie actually be?
*

This is a sequel to *Mr Charlie Chumpkins*.​
_*~Nine children's books by Helen Laycock are available. Check out the other threads.~*_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Sam is just an ordinary boy, but he has a friend who is far from ordinary: a tiny man who has been secretly living under his bed - Mr Charlie Chumpkins.

Just how difficult can life be when you're the size of a thumb?

In this sequel, Charlie continues to suffer a series of mishaps in the big wide world, whether they be animal, vegetable or mineral. 
When Sam himself is in trouble, of what use can such a tiny friend such as Charlie actually be?

*Is there anybody... ANYBODY out there who is going to leave the first review for this book? *sobs* It's feeling very unwanted... * ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins!​
To know him is to love him.​ ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here is an extract from [size=16pt]The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkinshttp://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006YY291Y/?tag=kb1-21 when Charlie gets caught on the control pad of Grandma's hospital bed:[/size]
*

Suddenly Charlie activated another button. The bed started folding up with Grandma inside. She was going to be a Grandma fajita! I fumbled round with Charlie and the control pad, but he was so firmly attached I couldn't get behind him to undo the paper clip. Luckily Grandma slept on. As Charlie wriggled, so Grandma began to unfold, stretching, stretching. I was worried that she would begin to do a back bend and continue to curve until her head was touching her heels.

`Straighten her up! Straighten her up!' I shouted, hastily pulling the curtain around the bed as the other old ladies began looking over. Grandma was snoring loudly as she went into reverse again and her face came up to meet her toes. I yanked Charlie with all my might. His braces snapped with a ping and he was free. He sat in my hand.

`Forgive me, Sam, but I find myself somewhat amused by that little experience.' He chortled into his hand.

The curtain zipped open and there were Mum and Dad with the crackers.

Grandma woke up.

`Were you having a little snooze, Mum?'

Grandma looked around to get her bearings.

`Oh, what a funny dream. I was having a workout with Jane Fonda. And, do you know, I've even got the aches to go with it!' Grandma laughed heartily.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Just in case you haven't yet come across Charlie - he's tiny, so easy to miss- here's a quick reminder about his escapades:*

 ​*Mr Charlie Chumpkins* *The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*​
*Each book is £1.02 or $1.49*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Just how many adventures can a tiny little man like Charlie Chumpkins have in the big, wide world? Well, so far, he's managed to fill two whole books with his exploits.

I do hope you enjoy reading about Charlie, his friendship with Sam, the barmy members of Sam's family, and the friends and foe they meet along the way.

Let me know!*​
  ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, in the first book about Charlie, *Mr Charlie Chumpkins*, we heard his story about how he ended up living in the toy garage under Sam's bed. We saw him move into his grand new home, Chumpkins Manor, and held our breath as he took his chances at school, in the supermarket, camping and at the seaside. Those who have read it will know, too, what happened to Charlie when the marvellous Mr Presto turned up at Sam's birthday party.



*$1.55/£1.02*

In this second book, *The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*, we see Charlie get delivered with a pizza, be mistaken for a mouse by short-sighted Grandma and have a very eventful visit to an aquarium. He returns to school to help Sam in the nursery, has a mishap at the hospital and makes a very special appearance at a wedding.

Of course, it's not all fun and games for Charlie! Imagine how such a tiny person copes at the funfair, or being snatched by a magpie! Not only that, he manages to get photocopied and lost in the snow.

He proves his worth, however, when it's Sam that needs help. Find out how in the final chapter!



*£1.52/£1.02*

If you have any other ideas for 'Charlie situations', do let me know and, when I have enough ideas, I'll write Book 3! ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Well, if you'd like to know what happened to Charlie after his brush with the magician, Mr Presto, it's all here:*




*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*​
*£1.02 or $1.52*​
     ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* (U.K.) *£1.02*
*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* (U.S.) *$1.68*

Mishap, after mishap, after mishap...​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*One book of adventures about Mr Charlie Chumpkins was never going to be enough, hence the sequel,

The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins *​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Oh dear. Charlie's ended up in the school photocopier...*

Gingerly, I lifted the lid and peered inside. There was Charlie, flat on his stomach, with his arms and legs stretched out either side of him. I picked him up and he drooped over my hand like a wet flannel.

I held him up and looked at him from underneath. His eyes were screwed tightly shut.

'Charlie? Are you alright?'

He nodded, but didn't open his eyes. 'I've been photocopied&#8230;'

'I know,' I said, holding up my letter. 'I've seen.'

'So, they all know about me now?' He was still drooping limply and spoke with his eyes closed.

'No,' I replied. 'They thought you were 'debris'.'

His eyes opened and quickly closed again. 'Debris?'

'Charlie,' I said. 'Are your eyes alright?'

'I've been blinded,' he replied. 'Over and over and over again, it flashed and flashed and&#8230;'

'I get the idea,' I said. 'But I've had a thought&#8230;'

'Another one?' He didn't sound too excited.

'Let's just pop to the nursery&#8230;'

'Nooooo!' he howled. 'Not that place again!'

'It's OK, Charlie. They've all gone home. Just keep your eyes closed.'

The nursery was deserted. I knew just where to look. Last time I had been I had noticed a dolls' corner and I had remembered seeing&#8230;Yes, there she was.
Charlie wore Barbie's sunglasses every day for a week. 

*The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*

​
*The sequel to **Mr Charlie Chumpkins*​
  ​


----------

